# Knightfall's World of Kulan Art Challenge Thread!



## Knightfall (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, I'm looking for some artistic interpretations of the following races that I've done for my World of Kulan campaign setting. (As with all of my previous art challenges, I can't pay anyone but hopefully you'll have fun drawing these races.)

Cheers!

Robert B., a.k.a. Knightfall1972

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Baklath*
Baklath are a race of winged goblins that live on every continent on Kulan. They appear like normal goblins except that they are slightly slimmer and have black reptilian wings like those of dragons. Baklath aren’t related to dragons or half-dragons, however.

Baklath are tricky opponents. They often pretend to be normal goblins until opponents get close enough, then they take to the air and drop sharp rocks and throw darts. If forced into melee, they will defend themselves with morningstars.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Centaur of Harqual*
The centaurs of Harqual live in the forests of the Northlands (beyond the Greystone Mountains) and are steadfast allies of the barbarians living in the north. For as long as barbarians have lived on Harqual there have been these centaurs living alongside them, or at least that's what both the barbarians and these centaurs say.

All centaurs of Harqual have thicker hair than centaurs of other worlds and the human torso part of their body is covered with hair front and back. Males have thick beards, which are usually kept braided and their long manes are always tied up in a ponytail. Females do not have facial hair and their manes are left loose to blow in the frigid winds of the Northlands.

Centaurs of Harqual are stout warriors will defend their homes and kin without any hesitation. Of course, since they are strong allies with the barbarians of the Northlands, almost any conflict that continues for any length of time will eventually draw in their barbarian allies as well.

Centaurs of Harqual use the same tactics and weapons when dealing with hostile opponents. The main difference is the terrain those opponents will have to face them on. Centaurs of Harqual know how to use their homeland’s cold terrain to best help them in a fight (i.e. sinkholes, avalanches, blowing snow and freezing wind, etc.).

The origin of the centaurs of Harqual is a mystery that baffles even the high elves of Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. It is widely known by powerful diviners that a centaur-like race, known as zebranaurs, is common all over Kulan. However, what's not known is why zebranaurs are so dominate across the world and yet centaurs are not.

Those adventurers that have traveled the world have never encountered centaurs anywhere except on Harqual. And even on Harqual these centaurs are limited to northern reaches of the continent. Zebranaurs dominate the southern lands of Harqual and for some unknown reason the northern-dwelling centaurs of Harqual elders won't willingly cross the Great Expanse, and they attempt too forbid young centaurs from making the journey. Most of these adventuresome centaurs either never come back or reappear several years later with strange arcane symbols tattooed into their hides. Most don't remember what happened and those that do never speak of their experiences.

Strangely enough, centaurs can actually leave Harqual from the north without any strange disappearances (i.e. on a ship) and come back just as easily. And if they land on the shores of the southern half of the continent nothing strange happens. Only when a centaur crosses into the Great Expanse do they disappear in a shimmer of light. Where they go remains a mystery.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Elf of the Expanse*
The Elves of the Expanse or desert elves, as they are often referred to as, descended from a different stock than other elves. They prefer to live a more primitive lifestyle than other wild elves within the barren desert of Harqual known as the Great Expanse, which they call home. They are adapted toward simple survival, and they concentrate on their environment rather than on philosophical debates and the study of magic. They are even more temperamental and emotional than traditional wild elves. They have yellow to coppery-red hair and brown eyes. Desert elves normally dress in browns and grays, the better to blend in with the desert.

Desert elves have life spans similar to half-elves and they don't actively worship the elven god, Corellon, although they do respect his teachings and show respect to his people and clerics. Desert elves worship a being they refer to as the Patron or Chaeon. All that is known about the god is that he is still very young for a god and almost no one beyond scholars and the desert elves themselves have heard of Chaeon.

Desert elves are somewhat of a mystery to the other elves of Harqual, as these races have no recollection of a split between rival factions amongst the wild elves of Harqual. In fact, relations between the two societies are cordial. Sages have surmised that the desert elves are from another part of Kulan or maybe even another world.

Others suspect that the desert elves might be descendants of the gray elves that fled the destruction of Caer Amylinyon during the Black Wars. However, no proof of this exists and the desert elves shake their heads when asked about the subject. For them the Great Expanse has always been their home for as long as any of them can remember.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Star Gnome*
Star gnomes the favored race of Ptah, the Interloper God of Travelers. It is said these gnomes came into being when a clan of normal gnomes beseeched Ptah for protection just before Mussin, the Sword God of Decay, destroyed the world of Trel in Kulanspace during the First Era.

Ptah reshaped the gnomes bodies and life functions to allow them to survive in the depths of space and the God of Travelers shielded them form harm when Trel exploded into oblivion. The gnomes lost the need to breathe but became more alien-like in appearance.

A star gnome hasn’t any hair and their skin is black, blue-black, or dark gray in color, rough with irregular ridges, and they have pitch black eyes without irises or pupils. They typically dress like other gnomes but the differences are obvious to anyone.

Star gnome society is different from that of their land-bound cousins, due to their more lawful bent and total devotion to Ptah. They still pay their respects to the Gnomish Gods but Ptah is their true patron now.

Star gnomes are natural merchants and ship captains. They have taken Ptah’s teaching about travel and knowledge to heart. Many star gnomes believe that Ptah is actually a high ascension of the Gnomish God known as the Masked Leaf, Baervan.

Star gnomes still live in Kulanspace and consider it their home crystal sphere. They control most of the Trel asteroid belt, all that is left of their home world. They have adapted well to the thousands of asteroids in the belt and do not have to breathe air to survive there. However, when dealing with outsiders they always use those asteroids that they’ve prepared with an atmosphere to greet them.

Star gnomes hate the two dark gods Mussin and Nether, known as the Black Tyrant, as it was those two gods that brought about the destruction of Trel.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kitt*
Kitts are a small race of cat-like humanoids that may be related to both the rakasta and halflings. They stand 3 ½ feet in height and usually weigh no more than 40 lbs. A kitt’s fur color can be almost anything and may be laid out in spots, stripes or patches.

Kitts are typically gregarious creatures, but they have a tendency to also be flighty and quick to anger. They dress similar to halflings and the two races have been known to live together in the same communities. Kitts are most often encountered away from urban sprawls, as they prefer the open countryside.

Kitts are rarely encountered in the eastern lands of Kulan, including Kanpur and Triadora, but are more common in Janardun and Harqual. They are almost unheard of in The Fallenlands, although a few have been known to be found living amongst the Sahne for short periods of time. Sages who have studied kitts speculate that thousands of small, uncharted islands, scattered across Kulan, may or may not have savage kitt living on them.

Beyond those that rarely gather into prides, kitts don’t have a strong racial society. They tend to wander from place to place meeting new people and looking for more of their kind. This intense wanderlust has a tendency to keep the kitt population low, which is a good thing, as they tend to reproduce quickly. A kitt mother can have several litters of cubs in her lifetime with as many as twelve cubs in a litter. A mother will care for her cubs until they are old enough to fend for themselves, but kitt cubs will often wander off to explore the world before they are ready.

Kitts who live in prides are a little more society oriented, however. Kitt prides are lead by the strongest male who is the only male allowed to have children. This rule keeps a kitt pride’s population from exploding, which would be a horrible strain on the pride’s resources. However, it rarely helps when two prides meet. These encounters are often hedonistic affairs where the adult males and females, from opposite prides, mate in a two day ritual. Any resulting children are raised by the female’s pride as full members but are later encouraged to wander and find their own place in the world.

Sometimes kitts will settle down with halflings, which gives them a better balance and understanding about family. These kitt families are usually neutral good in alignment and worship the Halfling Pantheon.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone, anyone at all?

EDIT: _Man, I was whiny back then._ -KF


----------



## e3_Jeb (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll try posting some stuff once I get some free time... And don't get too disheartend...  I'd like to see what other people come up with too...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 16, 2003)

No worries!


----------



## Smoke and Mirrors (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd like to try drawing up the Kitt for you... I should probably get some time next weekend to work on one for you


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 17, 2003)

Smoke and Mirrors said:
			
		

> *I'd like to try drawing up the Kitt for you... I should probably get some time next weekend to work on one for you *



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Smoke and Mirrors (Jul 23, 2003)

Finished the Kitt... it's in black and white for now.... I'll bum my friends scanner and hopefully have it posted for you tomorrow.


----------



## Smoke and Mirrors (Jul 24, 2003)

Here you go, enjoy!


----------



## e3_Jeb (Jul 24, 2003)

Hehe... Cool... I love the face it's very expressive. Hopefully I'll find a scanner soon (Mine broke...) to post an elf of the expanse... I went through a surprising amount of paper trying to get the physique and attire to look right (How I'd imagined it at least).

Anyways... Hopefully I'll have my art up soon and nice work Smoke and Mirrors, I like it much...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 24, 2003)

Smoke and Mirrors said:
			
		

> *Here you go, enjoy! *



THAT IS SO COOL!

Not exactly how I imagined them but who cares. Nice job Smoke and Mirrors!


----------



## veinglory (Jul 28, 2003)

*centaur*

This is rough and incomplete, but I did wonder if this is anything like what you had in mind?


----------



## veinglory (Jul 28, 2003)

*centaur*

.


----------



## veinglory (Jul 28, 2003)

p.s. oops


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: centaur*



			
				veinglory said:
			
		

> *This is rough and incomplete, but I did wonder if this is anything like what you had in mind? *



Looks interesting... can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## veinglory (Aug 2, 2003)

another centaur thingy


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 5, 2003)

veinglory said:
			
		

> *another centaur thingy *



Cool!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 13, 2003)

el bumpo


----------



## Acquana (Aug 13, 2003)

*I fell in love ...*

I feel a bit guilty. You put up your challenge, and I responded by drawing something you didn't ask for.  I kept it just for me, but what the heck, I'll share.

Zebranaurs:


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: I fell in love ...*



			
				Acquana said:
			
		

> *I feel a bit guilty. You put up your challenge, and I responded by drawing something you didn't ask for.  I kept it just for me, but what the heck, I'll share.
> 
> Zebranaurs: *




Well if you want more details about my Zebranaurs then here you go:

*Zebranaur*
Zebranaurs have the upper body of a human and the lower body of a zebra. A zebranaur's upper body is normally brown, without the characteristic black-on-white stripes that cover its lower body. Many have a short mane of coarse black bristles running from the middle of the lower back up to the nape of the neck. Most favor a spiked hairstyle, but others prefer the traditional styles of the local humans.

Zebranaur society is very simple. They are nomadic, tribal creatures who remain close to nature and are most at home in the wild, much like the humans who live nearest to them. This race thrives in the warm plains and savannas of Kulan’s continents. How they came to be in so many places around the world is a mystery. (This is due to the fact that regular centaurs seem to be isolated to Harqual.)

When the zebranaur are questioned about the matter, they simply shrug their shoulders and state that it has always been that way. Then they point out the versatility of other races such as humans, elves and dwarves. Zebranaurs simply state that if these races can be so diverse, then why not their people as well. They have no reasoning why their centaur cousins seem to be so isolated.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2003)

*And another race for the challenge!*

*Elf, Shoyir*
The elves of the island continent of Janardun are a regal and proud people with strong ties to both humanity and the rakasta. The three races have lived and worked together for centuries, learning to trust each other in ways that the corresponding races on the other continents on Kulan could never accomplish. And while this bond is strong, each race has kept their distinct cultures separate for the most part -- with the shoyir being the most insulaar of the three.

Children of the forests and mountains in ages past, the shoyir -- regardless of their withdrawn nature -- more than anyone they realize the importance of the alliance against the ogre magi, who destroyed their ancestral homes, exiling the shoyir to the plains centuries ago. Since then they have learned to live a semi-nomadic existence amongst humanity and the rakasta, no matter how much it pains them to be away from the forests they love and to see it defiled by darkness.

Each year, the court of the shoyir travels from city to city across the Republic, based on the seasons. In the early spring (i.e. march) the noble houses gather outside of the citadel of Aluae, the seat of the shoyir monarchy, on the southern most tip of the eastern coast of Janardun. The shayin, the king of the shoyir, leads his family out of the citadel and address his people -- assuring them that the day will come when they reclaim their ancestral homes and drive the evil from the shores of Janardun forever. The entire monarchy then travels along the eastern coast to Shawa, Moria and Asal. The procession then travels around the Hyl Peninsula to Zaltu, down the other side of the peninsula to Grel turning west along the northern coast to Rapide & Treha and finally arriving in Alaran in early summer (i.e. june).

The shoyir court usually spends a little over a month in the capital city, mingling with the noble houses of the Republic. The shayin spends most of this time meeting with the chancellor and the Council of Representatives. The month is a time of many celebrations and political events. Then near the beginning of autumn (i.e. august ), the court continues on through the Republic -- skirting the dark forests they use to call home -- north to Waur & Tela'a, then on to the west coast to the city of Augan, and then circling Lake Matial to the cities of Seia and Wilk. Then they travel to the southern sea ports of Triha, Valou and Hara before heading southeast past the Tyiia Desert and back to Aluae by early winter (i.e. late october).

This tradition goes on year after year despite raids by the ogre mages' minons and shoyir extremists that wish to dethrone the shayin and leave Janardun to the predatory Dark Ones. Soon the shoyir may be forced with the choice of exiling some of their own race or face a possible revolution. Only the longest lived of the shoyir know the risks of dividing their people again, as their ancestors did thousands of years ago. But then, that's another story...

Moved racial traits to this thread...








						[v.3.5] Janardûn: The Psionic Lands
					

Janardûn: The Psionic Lands  Janardûn: The Psionic Lands  INTRODUCTION Dominated by rolling plains and forests and low mountain ranges, Janardûn is best described by two words, psionic knights. These are platemail wearing psychic warriors (as per the class in the D&D Expanded Psionics Handbook)...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 15, 2003)

*World of Kulan Campaign yahoo group*

Hey all, just to let you know that I've created a yahoo group for my World of Kulan campaign setting.

http:// groups .yahoo .com/ group /worldofkulan/

It is going to be the place I post all my maps, houses rules, monsters, and any artwork that has been created for the world by the great people here on EN World. (If you want to create something for anything there then let me know. (*Note:* I'm broke, so you'd being do this for free.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## veinglory (Aug 18, 2003)

*desert elf*

...?


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2003)

Interesting!

The elf is a little more feral than I would imagined them but that's fine. Another image to go on my yahoo group.

Thanks again veinglory.


----------



## veinglory (Aug 18, 2003)

*elf*

He came out a little more feral than *I* intended to -- and don't count the toes


----------



## apalmer (Aug 22, 2003)

I dug up and old picture I did for a friend (it wasn't commissioned) that might fit the bill for th Kit picture....this first one doesnt give you much to work with...trying to fin another one (lol...remember....I did these many years ago)


----------



## apalmer (Aug 22, 2003)

*Kit*

Hmmm...on second thought this is probably not what you're looking for,...a little off concept. Anyway..here it is for you to decide...it's a pretty horrible scan but I may be able to improve it some if you decide to use it.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 29, 2003)

Those are great pictures apalmer, but you're right. They aren't exactly what I'm looking for. If you feel like doing up a line sketch for one of the races then feel free.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread and will be making new requests at some point.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello Knightfall.

I am very happy to read that you are. I am new, both to EN World and to your World of Kulan, which I have been reading quite a bit about. I'd be very interested in throwing my pencil in the ring to get you some concept images.

...just need to find/get a scanner.

I'm posting some samples of my stuff here soon...perhaps even momentarily.

Have a good one.
--SD


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 17, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Hello Knightfall.
> 
> I am very happy to read that you are. I am new, both to EN World and to your World of Kulan, which I have been reading quite a bit about. I'd be very interested in throwing my pencil in the ring to get you some concept images.
> 
> ...



Steel Dragons,

Thanks for poking your head into this thread. Your sample thread mentioned you were looking to do commisions. I just want to make you understand that I can't pay for commissioned artwork. (My income is limited.)

The only thing I can offer is exposure. I have a lot of places I can highlight your artwork. My social group (now gone), for example, as well as my Kulan forum here on EN World). Or my World of Kulan Facebook Group. I also have a Yahoo! Group for Kulan (link in post 21), but I don't use it as much anymore.

I'm also an obsessive Campaign Cartographer Pro 2 user. If you have a map you want digitized, we could trade some creativity. 

Regardless, of whether or not you are willing to agree to such a trade, I'm more than willing to give you some exposure.

Cheers!

Knightfall


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yes, Knightfall. I understood the "no pay" part. haha. I just thought it'd be fune to flex my artistic muscles on someone ELSE'S world/stuff for a change of pace. And a little competition (the thread was for a contest/challenge) is always good for the soul.

I am totally good with accepting "exposure." ...Wait...that didn't come out quite right. lol.

--SD
PS: some cartography isn't out of the question, either.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Oh yes, Knightfall. I understood the "no pay" part. haha. I just thought it'd be fune to flex my artistic muscles on someone ELSE'S world/stuff for a change of pace. And a little competition (the thread was for a contest/challenge) is always good for the soul.
> 
> I am totally good with accepting "exposure." ...Wait...that didn't come out quite right. lol.
> 
> ...



All right, just making sure. 

So, monster located at the following link is my next challenge to all the EN World artists...

Dracovaran (dead link)

_Dracovarans are tauric creatures related both to dragons and lizardfolk. They are the servants of Mirella, The World Goddess. They travel the world protecting the Balance wherever they go. They are allies of druids, and rangers (as well as the Knights Majestic of Harqual).

Dracovarans look like a large blue dragon with the torso, arms and head of an enlarged lizardfolk. They have scales like that of a blue dragon, even on their upper torso but with a white underbelly, which continues on under their draconic half. Their eye color ranges from burnt orange to sky blue._


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds cool.

I'll see what I can do...and get it up here soon as I can find a scanner.

Any traditional weapon or powers? I presume they have some kinda electrical manipulation or control.

...ok...I'm getting an image...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> I'll see what I can do...and get it up here soon as I can find a scanner.
> 
> ...



*Combat*
A dracovaran can deliver devastating attacks with its claws and forelegs, as well as with its wings. When using manufactured weapons a dracovaran fights with an enlarged greatclub and enlarged javelins. The creature carries multiple javelins on a harness on its back in order to deliver a full attack from range before closing in with its large greatclub.

_Blindsense_ (Ex): Dracovarans can pinpoint creatures within a distance of 80 feet. Opponents the dracovaran can’t actually see still have total concealment against the dracovaran.

_Breath Weapon_ (Su): An 80-ft. line of lightning; 8d6 damage; reflex save for half (DC 28), can be used every 1d4 rounds.

_Create/Destroy Water_ (Sp): A dracovaran can use this ability three times per day. It works like the create water spell except that the dracovaran can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature’s possession must succeed on a Will save (DC 24) or be ruined. This ability is the equivalent of the 1st-level spell.

_Keen Senses_ (Ex): A dracovaran sees four times as well a human in shadowy illumination and twice as well in normal light. It also has darkvision out to 160 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dracovarans can function just fine with no light at all.


----------



## Meatboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a sketch of the baklath!


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 19, 2010)

Really nice, Meatboy. Almost exactly like how I was envisioning them, myself.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 19, 2010)

Working on Dracovaran concepts now...(Query to Knightfall: The blue dragon element of the dracovaran...are you envisioning the "Draconomicron" model of blue dragon? i.e. should the "rhino horn" a trait I should worry about? In all honesty, it is my LEAST favorite re-design of dragon WotC came up with. But my personal feelings are irrelevant to your image of your world.)

...and honestly, I know it's years old, but I'm really interested in giving the desert elves a shot. My mind IMMEDIATELY goes to the desert elves of Elfquest...but I know, from their description that they are not necessarily like that...hope you don't mind if I give them a shot.

anyway...need a scanner dammit! grrrr. lol. 

Stuff will get posted soon, I promise.


----------



## Meatboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! In all honesty the baklath are a very simple design of goblin + batwings. I would be very surprised to see something that didn't come out looking close to these guys.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Really nice, Meatboy. Almost exactly like how I was envisioning them, myself.






Meatboy said:


> Thanks! In all honesty the baklath are a very simple design of goblin + batwings. I would be very surprised to see something that didn't come out looking close to these guys.



Here is the version of The Baklath that ML3 did as part of his FREE Home Brew Monster Art thread.

​
Use it as inspiration.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2010)

Meatboy said:


> Here's a sketch of the baklath!



That a nice sketch, Meatboy. It's an interesting perspective.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Working on Dracovaran concepts now...(Query to Knightfall: The blue dragon element of the dracovaran...are you envisioning the "Draconomicron" model of blue dragon? i.e. should the "rhino horn" a trait I should worry about? In all honesty, it is my LEAST favorite re-design of dragon WotC came up with. But my personal feelings are irrelevant to your image of your world.)



While I like all the dragon artwork in Draconomicon, I'm not to concerned with how the specific chromatics/metallics look in that book. Draw in whichever way inspires you. FYI... some of my favorite dragon artwork is from the early covers for the various Dragonlance novels.



steeldragons said:


> ...and honestly, I know it's years old, but I'm really interested in giving the desert elves a shot. My mind IMMEDIATELY goes to the desert elves of Elfquest...but I know, from their description that they are not necessarily like that...hope you don't mind if I give them a shot.



Not at all. The point of this thread was always to inspire and to be inspired. Pick whatever inspires you and run with it.



Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's my art showcase thread for Kulan....

World of Kulan Art Thread (a lot of broken links need to be fixed)

That thread showcases art that has been done for Kulan by anyone, not just artists who hang out here on EN World. Monsters, characters, etc.

I'll post Meatboy's sketch on it when he feels it is finished. (I won't assume that he's made that choice yet.)


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are the full monster statistics for my desert elves...

Elf of the Expanse


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 20, 2010)

Right there with ya on the Dragonlance images. Those book covers were a HUGE inspiration for me.

Larry Elmore was a GOD to me growing up. haha. Hands down my favorite D&D/TSR/fantasy artist.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

*Dracovaran*

Oh right. Guess I could just add them here. haha.

Here you go...hope they're alright.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 24, 2010)

???...Ok. I don't know what's wrong but I've tried putting them up here 3 times. 

They went up on my Steel Dragons Art thread with no problem. So...guess you can check them out there.

--SD


----------



## Meatboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Probably you have used up your allowed mb for storage. I use photobucket to host my pics and then I use an html link so that they can be viewed on the forums here.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 25, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Oh right. Guess I could just add them here. haha.
> 
> Here you go...hope they're alright.






steeldragons said:


> ???...Ok. I don't know what's wrong but I've tried putting them up here 3 times.
> 
> They went up on my Steel Dragons Art thread with no problem. So...guess you can check them out there.
> 
> --SD



No worries,

I'll just link to them with the IMG tag. Dracovaran images first...
{removed broken links}


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 25, 2010)

And now, the two elven images...

The first one is my favorite of the four. Very cool. 
{removed broken links}


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks KF. Glad you like it.

Meatboy, I thought Photobucket was defunct? Every site I've been on recently with photobucket links don't work.


----------



## Meatboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dunno. Photobucket is where I've posted and hosted all my pics from for years now and I haven't had any issues. There are specific links attached to the files now when you move your mouse over the pics did you I grab the IMG one for message boards like this.  Nice elves btw I like the sun motif that you have going on with them. 

Here is a preview of my take on star gnomes. I have no idea when this will be finished but it seems to be taking some time.


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 21, 2010)

Niiiiice. Good job on the gnome. Keep at it.

And thanks for the thumb's up on the elves.

--SD


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 12, 2010)

So here is the final copy of the stargnome. I am mostly pleased with it but rushed the bg a bit. Hope you like it.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2010)

Meatboy said:


> So here is the final copy of the stargnome. I am mostly pleased with it but rushed the bg a bit. Hope you like it.



Coolio! Nice work.

Thanks Meatboy!

I'm going to link this photo to my World of Kulan Facebook page.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad you like it. Hopefully I'll get inspired again and more will be forthcoming.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 1, 2014)

I felt this thread needed a bump. Looking through it made me nostalgic. 

*Smoke and Mirrors'* version of the Kitt has become the iconic image for the race.
*veinglory's* art is so surreal and the renditions of the Centaurs of Harqual are so storybook-like.
*Acquana's* Zebranaur artwork is also the iconic image for that race for Kulan.
Unfortunately, *steeldragons'* artwork isn't showing up. I do have them, so I'll likely add them to my World of Kulan campaign group, as long as he's okay with it.
*Meatboy's* star gnome is still creepy cool.


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 2, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> Unfortunately,  <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->@_*steeldragons*_<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> artwork aren't showing up. I do have them, so I'll likely add them to my World of Kulan campaign group, as long as he's okay with it.




Of course I am ok with it. Very considerate of your to ask, though.  Enjoy it/them.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2014)

steeldragons said:


> Of course I am ok with it. Very considerate of your to ask, though.  Enjoy it/them.



Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's a link to the album: steeldragon's Kulan Artwork


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 26, 2021)

*Casts Thread Resurrection!*
7 Year Bump!

EDIT: Fixed outdated links and removed dead links.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 26, 2021)

steeldragons said:


> *Dracovaran*
> 
> Oh right. Guess I could just add them here. haha.
> 
> Here you go...hope they're alright.





steeldragons said:


> ???...Ok. I don't know what's wrong but I've tried putting them up here 3 times.
> 
> They went up on my Steel Dragons Art thread with no problem. So...guess you can check them out there.
> 
> --SD





Knightfall said:


> No worries,
> 
> I'll just link to them with the IMG tag. Dracovaran images first...
> {removed broken links}





 ​


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 26, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> And now, the two elven images...
> 
> The first one is my favorite of the four. Very cool.
> {removed broken links}





steeldragons said:


> Thanks KF. Glad you like it.




Re-added.


----------

